# Anti Hunting Group's Letter to Editor



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

If you are ever in doubt about what the Anti's are up to...

Look no further than this letter to the editor from a few days ago:

http://www.the-daily-record.com/news/si ... le/2485521



> *The True Nature of Sport Hunting *
> 
> August 31, 2007
> To The Editor:
> ...


They will not stop looking for a new "spin" to put on hunting...

This type of letter is no joke, and it does have the effect of swaying the opinion of the uninformed general public....

Here is a link to their website. Check out their views:

C.A.S.H. is a committee of Wildlife Watch, Inc. 
a 501(c)3 Not-for-Profit Corporation.
Contributions are tax-deductible.

http://www.all-creatures.org/cash/about.html
http://www.all-creatures.org/cash/home.html (if clicking this link you'll likely want to click the stop sign on the right hand side to disable the flash java)

Ryan


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

so, how then do they propose to control the population? spend millions to hire "proffessionals"? or wait, maybe contraception?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Wack-jobs is all I can say. uke:


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

is this anti trying to say we should let the heard run wild from now on?

Because I'm sure that would lower the nuber of car accidents involving deer!!


----------



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

OK guys read the article carefully. They make a big issue of wounded animals. They fail to mention hunting preserves. Of course we don't have wounded animals on hunting preserves. Wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

huh? im not catching you 4590.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

It's probably because the Anti's doen't see it as hunting either....Just killing farms....


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

well i dont think dnr gets tax money from " weapons" and ammo , and hunting objects... but yea could u imagine 3 million ppl in a lottery for only 168 deer?

i dont know about you but im anti-anti

Me............peta/antis
:sniper: :evil:


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Letters like these really tick me off! A couple of things that really stand out for me is, 1. Anti's don't want animals to suffer, O.K., well if we were to let the population escalade nature will eventually takes it's course (which is what they want) via lack of food (starvation) or disease. If that's not suffering I don't know what is. Also, I don't know about the rest of you, but I'd rather die from being shot than taken down by a pack of coyotes. 2. Ohio DNR is exploiting the deer population, Congrats to the Ohio DNR for helping increase deer poplulations, however, I feel that the DNR has less control than people think. I believe that our mild winters and an abundance of food is directly tied to the fact that there are record popuations. Thinking back to the late 90's in Minnesota we had some record snow falls and some very cold weather. The deer population took a huge hit, but succeeding winters were mild and now populations are at, or nearly at record highs throughout majority of the state. But try telling that to those dipsh*t anti's. They just don't understand....

Sorry I blew up.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Let me get this right. According to this guy the Ohio DNR is responsible fo the increase in the deer population ( I guess they are feeding them Viagra and raising them on farms and releasing them). So his solution is to stop hunting them (wouldn't that cause the population to rise) and tax wildlife watchers to pay for game management (I guess with all that money the DNR will switch from Viara to birth control pills). In addition he says they have too many deer then at the end says they want to "preserve" them. Can't have it both ways.
LOL Does he realize what he is saying. What a maroon.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

actuly now they are doing birth contoll


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah they are. you know how much that stuff costs, and how ineffective it actualy is?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> They fail to mention hunting preserves.


Probably to keep you from getting off-subject on this thread. :lol:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

bmxfire37 said:


> well i dont think dnr gets tax money from " weapons" and ammo , and hunting objects.:


Google the "Pitman Robinson Act"


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

There's a phone number on that article, leave a message like I did...

Thanks,


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

gotcha... i jsut dident see how they would really define that but i guess i was wrong


----------

